# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  7 ngôi chùa tuyệt đẹp không nên bỏ qua khi đến Bangkok - Du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

*Để vào tham quan những ngôi chùa ở Bangkok, du khách được khuyến cáo phải mặc áo quần dài. Đây được xem là bắt buộc khi tham quan tất cả đền chùa và cung điện Hoàng gia Thái.* 

*1. Wat Arun* 

Chùa Arun nằm trên bờ tây sông Chao Phraya, Thonburi. Chùa có tên tiếng Việt Chùa Bình Minh. Ngôi chùa  là biểu tượng của du lịch Bangkok với kiến trúc mang đậm phong cách Thái Lan. 

Wat Arun là một trong những ngôi đền được trang trí công phu nhất Bangkok. Toàn bộ quần thể ngôi chùa được dát bằng những mảnh sứ Trung Quốc. 

Nếu trèo theo những bậc thang đá lên tới ban công, du khách có thể nhìn thấy rõ hơn những vòm cổng và các bức tượng khác. Một cầu thang hẹp dẫn tới ban công cao nhất, nơi du khách có thể nhìn thấy toàn cảnh sông Chao Phraya và Bangkok từ cầu Rama I đến Hoàng cung và đền Phật Ngọc. Điều thú vị nhất của đền là hình thức trang trí những cổng đền. Nó được xây bằng gạch và được phủ bên ngoài bằng sứ Trung quốc nhiều màu sắc. 

Bạn nên dành khoảng một giờ để tham quan chùa Arun


_Địa chỉ: Thonburi , Thanon Arun Amarin, Bangkok, Thailan 

Mở cửa hàng ngày: 8:30-17:00; Vé vào cổng: 50baht._ 

*2. Wat  Phra Kaew*

Chùa Phật Ngọc hay Wat Phra Kaew được xem là một trong những ngôi chùa quan trọng nhất ở Thái Lan ngày nay. Chùa tọa lạc tại trung tâm lịch sử Bangkok (quận Phra Nakhon), bên trong khuôn viên của Đại Cung. Là ngôi chùa hoàng gia Thái Lan, nơi tổ chức những buổi lễ quan trọng của quốc gia tổ chức.

Bên trong ngôi đền là tượng Phật ngọc lục bảo, một trong những biểu tượng thiêng liêng nhất của Thái Lan. 

Chùa Phra Kaew được rất nhiều du khách đến thăm nên trong ngày chùa lúc nào cũng đông đúc, tốt nhất là bạn nên đến thăm ngay từ giờ mở cửa, khoảng 8 giờ 30 sáng. Bạn nên dành khoảng 2 giờ để có thể tham quan hết ngôi chùa.


_Địa chỉ: Thanon Na Phra Lan, Bangkok, Thailan

Mở cửa hàng ngày 8:30-15:30; Vé vào cổng: 30 baht._ 

*3. Wat Pho* 

Wat Pho là ngôi chùa lớn nhất và cổ nhất ở Bangkok (với diện tích 80.000 m²) và có hơn một ngàn ảnh Phật, nhiều hơn bất cứ chùa nào ở các quốc gia khác. Chùa cũng có bức tượng Đức Phật ngồi tựa dài 46 m và cao 15 m, được trang trí bọc vàng trên thân tượng và ngọc mẫu trên đôi mắt và bàn chân. Trên bàn chân trang trí 108 cảnh điềm lành theo phong các Trung Hoa và Ấn Độ.

Cũng nằm trong khuôn viên của Wat Pho nổi tiếng là trường dạy massage cung cấp hầu hết nhân viên massage cho khắp cả quôc gia này. Sau một vòng dạo quanh Wat Pho, bạn hãy nghỉ chân với một suất massage Thái để thư giãn nhé.


_Địa chỉ: đường Sanam Chai và đường Maharaj, gần Grand Palace, Bangkok, ThaiLan

Giờ mở cửa: 08:00 - 17:00; Vé vào cổng: 50 baht_

*4. Wat Benchamabophit Dusitvanaram* 

Wat Benchamabophit Dusitvanaram còn có tên tiếng Việt là Chùa Cẩm Thạch, là một ngôi chùa của Thái Lan ở quận Dusit của Bangkok. Đây là một trong những ngôi chùa đẹp nhất và là nơi thu hút khách du lịch nhất  Bangkok. 

Chùa có một số chi tiết làm theo kiểu giáo hội châu Âu, chẳng hạn như cửa sổ lắp kính màu. Trong chùa có một bộ sưu tập đặc biệt các tượng Phật bằng đồng.


_Địa chỉ: 69 đường Nakornpathom, Dusi, Bangkok, Thailan.

Giờ mở cửa:  8:30 a.m.-5:30 p.m._

*5. Wat Mahathat* 

Wat Mahathat có thể không phải là ngôi chùa đẹp nhất Bangkok nhưng lại là lãnh địa tôn giáo bậc nhất trên đất nước Thái Lan.

Là một trong sáu ngôi chùa thuộc hoàng gia Thái, Mahathat được xây dựng vào thời kỳ Ayutthaya (Ayutthaya  trước đây là cố đô của Thái Lan). Khi Bangkok trở thành thủ đô, Mahathat được sử dụng như là một ngôi đền cho các nghi lễ hoàng gia. 

Điều thú vị nhất khi tới Wat Mahathat là ở đó có một đầu tượng Phật với khuôn mặt đẹp hiện ra trong chùm rễ cây ôm trọn, tạo thành một bức tranh sống động và lạ kỳ.


_Địa chỉ: đường Phra That, gần Grand Palace. 

Giờ mở cửa: 9 a.m.-5 p.m._ 

*6. Wat Saket*

Wat Saket có tên đầy đủ là Wat Saket Ratcha Wora Maha Wihan,ngoài ra còn có tên tiếng Việt là chùa Núi Vàng.

Cái chóp đỉnh màu vàng với một Bảo tháp bóng vàng làm ngôi chùa Wat Saket nổi bật trên vòm trời từ xa. Toà Bảo tháp vàng cao 58-mét là nơi cất giữ xá lợi Phật. Được xây dựng bởi vua Rama I nằm bên thành phố chỉ cách một bức tường, vào cuối thế kỷ thứ 18 ngôi chùa dùng làm nơi để hoả táng của thủ đô. Trong 100 năm sau, ngôi chùa trở thành nơi dung chứa 60.000 nạn nhân bị bịnh dịch hạch.


_Địa chỉ: Chùa nằm giữa giao lộ Ratchadamnoen Klang và Boripihat. 

Giờ mở cửa: 9: 00 a.m – 5:00 p.m; miễn phí vé vào cổng._

*7. Wat Traimit*

Wat Traimit còn có tên tiếng Việt là Chùa Phật Vàng, là một ngôi chùa nổi tiếng ở Bangkok nhờ vẻ đẹp độc đáo, lịch sử của nó, và nhờ pho tượng Phật bằng vàng nguyên khối rất lớn. 

Tượng Phật bằng vàng ở đây lớn nhất và đẹp nhất thế giới. Tượng Phật bằng vàng khổng lồ này cao 3 thước và nặng 5.5 tấn. Người dân Thái Lan tin tưởng rằng tượng Phật vàng nầy biểu thị cho sự thịnh vượng và thuần khiết cũng như sức mạnh và quyền năng.

Thời điểm lý tưởng nhất để du khách đến tham quan chùa là vào sáng sớm, là lúc ít người, dễ dàng trong việc chụp ảnh bức tượng đặt ở một gian chánh điện chật hẹp. Chùa Phật Vàng là một trong số ít ngôi chùa ở Bangkok cho phép du khách được đến gần một kiệt tác Phật quan trọng này.


_Địa chỉ: đường Yaowarat, gần ga Hualampong, thuộc quận Samphanthawong. 

Giờ mở cửa: 9: 00 a.m – 5:00 p.m; Vé vào cửa: 40 baht_




_Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan_

----------


## khoan_gieng

Đến TL đúng là không thể ko đến mấy ngôi chùa này  :love struck: 
Đất nước của những ngôi chùa vàng

----------


## Hunterist

chùa toàn bằng vang ko @@

----------


## dulichnamchau

nhin nhưng ngôi chùa bàng vàng này thik thật đấy

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Tượng Phật thật là đẹp quá
Đến TL mà không lễ chùa thì quả là lãng phí

----------


## wildrose

woa! bức tượng phật to wa

----------


## hcpro

Những ngôi chùa được xây dựng thật hoành tráng

----------


## thientai206

bằng vàng thật í á????

----------


## sharing83

Toàn chùa đẹp cả... Muốn đi hết các chùa này

----------

